# واجبنا نحو الفقير المحتاج



## أشرف الجمهودى (28 يونيو 2010)

*العطف على الفقير ,,,,,,من أسمى معانى الحب لة*
*فيجب علينا ,,,ان لو كان بجورانا جار فقير ,,,ولة*
*اسرة ان نذهب الية ,,,,وننظر الى احوالة بدون ان*
*نجعلة يشعر ,,,حتى لا نسبب لة الاحراج ,,ثم بعد *
*ذلك نخرج من عندة ,,,,,ونفكر فى كيف نعطية ما*
*ينقصة ,,,بدون ان نسبب لة الاحراج فأحسن شيئ*
*هو ان نذهب عند اقرب تاجر مواد عذائية, ونشترى*
*لة على قدر ظروفنا الارز والمكرونة والذيت والسكر*
*والسمن ,,ولو على الاقل من كل شيئ القليل ونذهب*
*لة بزيارة ونقول لة لقد اشقنا اليك فأردنا ان نزورك*
*ثم نترك ما معنا بدون ان نحدثة عنة ,حتى لا نجرح*
*شعورة ,,ونجلس وقت قليل عندة ,ثم نتركة ونذهب*
*فبذلك,,, نكون قد استفدنا ثلاث اشياء مهمة ,,وهى*
*الاولى حب الناس لنا ,,والثانية حبنا للفقير والثالثة*
*حب الله لنا ,,,,ويبارك لنا فى ما عندنا ,,,من المال *
*والطعام ,,,,وبعد ذلك نكلم اصحابنا عن مساعدتهم*
*وبكدة نكون اسرة وحدة ,,,كل واحد بيحاول يساعد*
*اخوة ومش هيكون بنا حد محتاج ابدا ... أدهم*


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (1 يوليو 2010)

*اتمنى ان تكون الرسالة وصلت*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2010)

*رساله جميله ومهمه

شكرا ليك ادهم

وربنا يباركك*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2010)

*ميرسي ادهم*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2010)

*

شكراااااا على لرسالة الجميلة

ربنا يبارك حياتك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2010)

جميل جدا 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (1 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *رساله جميله ومهمه
> 
> شكرا ليك ادهم
> 
> وربنا يباركك*


*اشكرك اخى لتعليقك*


----------



## sparrow (1 يوليو 2010)

جميل يا ادهم

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يوليو 2010)

يجب مساعدة الفقراء لان الرب يمكن يجعلنا نحن الفقراء


----------



## النهيسى (1 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جدا

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (2 يوليو 2010)

*اشكرك اختى على مرورك وتعليقك*


----------

